# Guess whose car is being featured in Banzai Magazine!



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

These pictures might help :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

judging by the wobble board and the dead guy, a psychopathic Rolf harris????


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> judging by the wobble board and the dead guy, a psychopathic Rolf harris????


LOL 

Looking forward to seeing the article...:smokin:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Well done mate.

Car looks awesome! Do you know what issue its gonna be in?:smokin:


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

nice one


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Cheers, not sure what issue yet.


----------



## monkey_rings (Jan 4, 2006)

do you have to buy the intercooler with nismo on, or does it get sprayed on (if you can paint an intercooler that is)


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

You can spray an intercooler with paint, mine came like that, as it is a nismo one.


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

ChristianR said:


> You can spray an intercooler with paint, mine came like that, as it is a nismo one.



lol  



(how is your Sharp tv doing?)


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

/off topic

tv is doing well in the kitchen mounted on the wall. 

/back to topic


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Way to go, Christian! Looking good...


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Had confirmation it will be in the april issue!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Soon to be featuring the SKYLAB


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> Soon to be featuring the SKYLAB



Well its either Penzance or Normandy


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

NoBloodyFear said:


> Well its either Penzance or Normandy


Neither!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Jumper, pullover, cardigan, jersey?


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

great news Christian


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

ChristianR said:


> Neither!













Closer inspection says your right !!!

Well, first glance it looked like St Michaels Mount !!!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

Well I think I would know  lol It's Gorey Castle


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

out in the shops! 6 pages, slightly biast but the car looks fantastic!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Who's the guy you ran over?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Picked mine up today, and the pics make the car look amazing. 

well impressed.


----------

